
Verizon iPhone Release Confirmed, Fortune Reports: Inside The Verizon-Apple Deal - roder
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/29/verizon-iphone-release-co_2_n_775865.html
======
paul9290
This is the article you want to read
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/29/verizon_iphone_seiden...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/29/verizon_iphone_seidenberg/)

------
joshzayin
This never made sense to me. These rumors claim that a Verizon iPhone will be
released in early 2011. However, the iPhone's release cycle indicates that the
next hardware update's due in June. New hardware would be necessary for a
Verizon iPhone (so it could work with CDMA), but if they were releasing new
hardware, they'd likely have to fix the antenna issues. If they did that,
they'd then have two different hardware models on release cycles phase shifted
by a few months from each other, and would have different hardware for
different carriers--a sort of fragmentation that would massively complicate
purchase of iPhones from Apple Stores. I just can't see Apple releasing a
Verizon iPhone before June, or even releasing two separate pieces of hardware.
It seems far more likely to me that they'd integrate CDMA and GSM into one
phone, to avoid fragmentation and complication of the user experience.

------
joblessjunkie
And this headline does not link to Fortune because...?

~~~
FluidDjango
Because this one did:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846909>

------
tgriesser
The article doesn't say much as to the concessions on either side to push this
deal though... I wonder if Verizon will have more control of the handset than
AT&T did and be able to pre-load it with all of their 'V' branded software.

~~~
illumin8
I doubt it - Steve never budged on this with AT&T and he's spent 3 years not
budging on it with Verizon. My guess is that Verizon saw the $$ AT&T has been
making hand over fist and decided they couldn't miss out on the market.

~~~
misterbwong
This. Though a Verizon Wireless logo on the back of the iphone isn't out of
the realm of possibility. Verizon is probably seeing this as an opportunity to
gain a whole slew of new customers AND as a way of siphoning users from AT&T,
simultaneously hurting their rival and boosting their subscriber count.

The cost to the user (in terms of hassle, $$, etc) of changing carriers is
high, but the iPhone's "halo" status and the horrible reputation of AT&T's
network will cause a lot of people to follow it over. I know I probably will.

~~~
protomyth
"a Verizon Wireless logo on the back of the iphone isn't out of the realm of
possibility"

I get the feeling that a carrier can be displayed on the screen, but no way in
heck do they get a sticker.

------
tolmasky
Can someone explain what the international story would be like with a Verizon
phone (and thus CDMA)? Would it work in Canada? Would I need a completely
different phone if I traveled anywhere else?

~~~
noilly
from Verizon (CDMA coverage)

    
    
        * Bermuda
        * Canada
        * Dominican Republic
        * Guam
        * Israel 
        * Mexico 
        * Northern Mariana Islands
        * South Korea
    

[http://support.vzw.com/faqs/International%20Services%20and%2...](http://support.vzw.com/faqs/International%20Services%20and%20Roaming/faq_international_cdma_roaming.html)

~~~
barredo
Not sure if Verizon has any roaming plans with, but India, China & Japan also
have mobile carriers using CDMA

------
ericb
Is it true that CDMA can't do voice and data at the same time? If I switch, no
more browsing while I'm on hold?

~~~
bbatsell
Yes; however, Verizon has been testing Voice over Revision A, which would
route voice packets over the data channel and thus allow both voice and
regular data packets to coexist. According to various articles from a few
months ago, the roll-out will be in 1Q2011.

------
sosuke
Does this mean I'm close to being able to buy one for Sprint? I get stuck with
all the leftover phones. (^_^)

